# Lacie Could Have Been Killed



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Men!!!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Sometimes they just don't THINK!!!! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

My husband, Jerry, takes our black lab, Nellie, for a walk in the park after dinner each day. He has started taking Lacie with them, although I have asked that he not take her unless I'm able to accompany them. The park is about 2-3 miles from the house, but there are often large dogs off-lead and they will come up to Lacie and Jerry isn't fast enough in picking her up, imo, and she could easily get hurt. That's my first problem.

The next problem is that, although Lacie has a lookout car seat in hubby's Jeep which she rides in whenever we all go in the car, he seldom puts her in the car seat for the short ride to the park. We've had numerous arguments about this. The car seat has a special harness and clip for the car seat. 

Well, Lacie enjoys putting her head out the window when we're driving -- and the only time that I approve her doing this is when I'm slowly (I mean 1-2 miles an hour) circling our cul-de-sac when no one else is around and she's getting to have her head out just for fun. Whenever we're actually on the road, it's a huge no-no.

So last night, Jerry was driving back from the park and he had Lacie on his knee with her head out the window and her lead and harness still on her. She was not in her car seat as she should have been. As he turned the corner, she slipped and fell out of the window onto the street. Jerry, apparently, still had hold of her flexi-lead and instead of quickly stopping the car, he drug her about 1/2 mile before he actually stopped and/or dropped the lead. Lacie was in the middle of the street and ran across the street where luckily, there wasn't any traffic at the time and she continued to run into the river bed -- about 1-2 miles away. Luckily other people saw what had happened and helped catch her.

When Jerry got home, he was very upset (as well he should have been :smscare2: ) and Lacie was trembling and her little heart was pounding and she was panting and scared to death. :hiding: I checked her over and found a lot of bruising and called the vet. Luckily my vet is a close friend and lives nearby. I asked her if she would meet me at the clinic or if I needed to go to emergency. She was kind enough to meet me at the clinic and go over Lacie. Nothing was broken, thank goodness, but she was badly bruised on her left side. My vet gave us some pain meds and told me to keep her quite. Lacie never cuddles with me while sleeping, but last night, she curled up in my knees and slept with me all night.  She was very quite this morning and just seemed to want to lay in her Pink Princess House.

I am very lucky that Lacie isn't severly injured -- and Jerry is very, very lucky, because if something has happened to her I would be on trial for murder -- but I know that I could count on my SM friends to testify that it was "justifiable homicide". :thumbsup: 

So -- this has ended Lacie's being able to accompany Jerry on walks unless I am also there and no car rides at all with him unless mom goes too.

Thanks for letting me vent to friends that I KNOW will understand. :smhelp: 

And I think God that Lacie is OK. rayer:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OH my Goodnes! I am so glad Lacie is okay. Poor little girl. I am sure your husband must be pretty shaken up too. How awful and scary.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh no!

Thank heaven she is not more seriously injured!

Bruising does take a while to heal.


I don't trust my spouse to take Wolfie out much either. He just doesn't get the unique-ness of little Maltese in the world.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!! :new_shocked: I would be LIVID!!! 

I'm SO GLAD Lacie is okay!!! Give hugs to that sweet girl from Julie, Tango, & Tillie. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

ohhh my gosh!! I am so glad Lacie is ok.. :smscare2:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Your poor Lacie! She must have been so terrified. When I read the part about him turning and her falling out and still being on her lead, my jaw just dropped! I'm so relieved to hear she is ok now. Rest up, Lacie, and some big healing hugs from Uno! :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:smscare2: OMG!!! I would have TOTALLY FREAKED! I'm not even sure I could forgive the spouse for this ... especially since this is something you've told him in the past, and you gave him the reasons for the precautions in the car and on outings. And ... a half mile?! OH, NO SIR! I know it probably sounds like I'm being hard on him - and I actually DO feel for him, as I'm sure it really upset him - but HAYELL TO THE NO!
I am so very sorry little Lacie was traumatized in that way. Does she seem like she's her normal self today? I am so, so thankful she wasn't injured more seriously. Please give her some kisses and gentle huggies from me! Hugs to you, too - I'm sure you're probably still in shock from the whole thing!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

OH My GOSH... that story made my heart drop!! I am so happy that Lacie is ok but that story couldve had a way worse ending. Thank goodness that your vet is a friend and met you to look over Lacie. Poor baby!!! You guys will be in my thoughts! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG OMG THANK GOD FOR ALL THAT LACIE IS OK.THE THOUGHT OF HER GETTING DRAGGED 1/2 MILE :shocked:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am just glad Lacie is OK. Your husband is lucky not to be MY husband.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened to Lacie, hugs to both of you :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would have DIED :smscare2: I am so happy your poor baby is okay :grouphug: I hope hubby has learned his lesson , and will listen to his wife in future . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Geez men. Jerry may be in the dog house forever after this. I am soooo glad that Lacie didn't get hurt more than bruising.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for letting me vent. 

Jerry is actually a good Dad and would never want anything bad to happen to the furbutts. He really loves Lacie and Tilly and yes, he was very shaken up. He's been having a lot of health problems lately -- heart related -- and I thought he was going to have a heart attack when he got home.

It may not have been an actual 1/2 mile -- I doubt that it was more than a foot or so, but I wasn't there so it sounded awful.

Lacie seems to be doing OK today. She did walk to the mail box with Jerry (about 1/2 block only) and seems to want to go bye-bye with him (but he said "no" Mom won't let me). 

Accidents do happen (to all of us) and he's usually very good with the girls. I mean, he saved Tilly's life in October by rushing her to the vet when she came down with HGE. And, for as long as I raised Lhasas, he was always good with the furbutts and puppies. I understand that it was an accident and that he thought, because the park was so close, that nothing could/would happen. Well -- he was wrong and I know that he's learned his lesson.

He loves Lacie so much and was so heartbroken about this.

But, I was mad and just needed to vent to an understanding audience. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He drug her a 1/2 a mile?? WTH?? :smmadder: 

I have never allowed mine to hang out the window.
You should put a stop to that completely, no matter how
fast you're driving. It's not safe.

Nor is Lacie safe at the dog park, with other dogs off
lead, and your husband busy with two dogs. You need to
put a complete halt to that, as well. 

Thank God Lacie is okay. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Give her gentle hugs for me :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Poor sweet Lacie! I'm so happy that she's OK, but what an awful experience for the poor little girl. I'm sure your husband feels completely terrible.
Give Lacie extra hugs and kisses from me and Haiku.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No - he's not taking her to the dog park again without me and he's never taking her in the car without her being in her car seat safely buckled in. 

This gave him a real shock and he's promised never, ever again. I think that he would have died himself had Lacie been seriously injured.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

:new_shocked: Thank goodness she's okay!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh myLANTA! what a story. i'm glad she's ok. maybe this will ensure some safety measures for the future. gosh. i'm sorry.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Short and simple that empty dog house in my back yard would be my hubby's for the next year. Thank God she is ok.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:new_shocked: What a scary thing to have happen. I'm sure Jerry didn't mean for that to happen but it was very careless of him, especially since you'd already warned against it. Poor Lacie, that must have been very tramatic for her. I'm glad she is doing ok & all is forgiven. But I do hope he learned never to take careless chances like that again.I'm so sorry that happened. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Another reason to always use the car seat. We do not go anywhere in the car with Nikki unless she is harnessed in her Lookout Seat and we have our own seatbelts fastened. No exceptions, not even to drive a block.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy Moly! Peter would be black and blue himself if that would happen :smpullhair: I'm so glad Lacie is ok-minus some bruises-poor baby  Hope she feels better real soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor sweet Lacie, and poor Jerry. He must be feeling terrible. Lesson learned, hey? I'm so glad that she is okay.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

omg.i am glad that she is ok.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Jerry better be glad you don't charge him with child abuse. Poor Lacie............I feel so bad for you and her. I hope she feels better soon and recovers quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Goodness, I felt horrible reading this.........I know you are so relieved that she is alright. I feel sorry for your husband, it is a wonder he didn't have a heart attack himself. I still feel sick on my stomach just reading your post. I am so glad she slept right with you last night~~bless their hearts but men just do not see danger at all!!!!! They just can't help it!!!! It is a miracle that she is alright. God is looking out for her!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How scary! I am so glad Lacie is OK. I am also thankful that your husband is also OK. Accidents do happen. :flowers:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what a horror!! Thank goodness she is OK.... I was holding my breath as I was reading your story... Oh it could have been so much worse... It's a miracle that she's OK.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope your little baby recovers quickly. Give her lots of snuggles!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Lynn, just saw this, like everyone else, I was holding my breath thru all the posts. I'm glad Lacie is OK. Gentle hugs to her AND Jerry.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Your husband sounds like my husband. Most men treat a dog like a dog, not all, but most who were raised old school. Anyways I am sooo glad she is ok. 
Please men on here don't yell at me, I don't mean you just the other idiots.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I made Midis jerk around and look at me when I read this! It just took my breath away! Thank God Lacie is okay (and your husband is still alive!)

Cyndi


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so scary. I'm so glad that Lacie is okay and that I read through to your second post and that it wasn't actually 1/2 mile! 1/2 mile is a long way and I was wondering what he was doing in the mean time. But, I'd still be in trouble with the law.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How scary, I am so happy that Lacie is OK, please give her a hug from Ellie.

Cathy and Ellie


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Lord have mercy....what more can I say...I am so glad your baby is okay...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that Lacie is okay!!! And I'm glad you didn't kill your husband, although it would've been justified. I don't think they let you take dogs with you to jail.

Josie says: Everyone gets buckled in, all the furkids and the skin!!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

:new_shocked: That's terrifying! I'm so glad Lacie's ok! Especially lucky for your husband that she's ok :rofl: 

-nina-


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW :new_shocked: i am soooo glad Lacie is OK :grouphug: , what a scary story


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 
I am SOOOOO glad that Lacie is ok!!! THANK GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm glad Lacie is alright. Men can be so infuriating sometimes.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:new_shocked: no no no no! Thank God that Lacie was not harmed more. What a trauma to all involved.

And as Josie says: Everyone gets buckled in, all the furkids and the skin!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

:shocked::grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG!!!!! Poor little Lacie!!!  I understand how upset you must have been with your husband- believe me, I would have gone through the same thing with mine!! But it was an accident and thank goodness that no real bad harm was done to the fluff. Poor baby was completely shaken up!! Again, thank god that she is alright and that she's home with you tonight. Lots of gentle hugs to her and hopes that she's back to her spriteful self in no time!! :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

*deep exhale* 

I'm so pleased to see Lacie is doing ok. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! I think our husbands may be related!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

They're alike in so many ways!!!!!


*......except Stan hasn't learned his lesson yet.*.. :new_shocked: 


Lynn, thank heavens Jerry's lesson didn't get anyone killed, please give our sweet Lacie lots kisses and treats.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I was very upset to read this story but so relieved that Lacie is ok...I am sure everyone has learned their lessons and this will never happen again...I am sorry for all the pain and shock and horror..KISS LACIE, HUGS for YOU!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Miss Lacie is feeling today. Poor baby, I can't stop thinking about her. She must have been terrified. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the support and for allowing me to vent about my hubby.

Lacie seems to be doing fine and is back to her normal self. In fact, she even wanted to go in the car and for a walk last evening -- however, I didn't allow it. I will go to the park and walk with her in a couple of more days. As I closely supervise her, it should be OK.

Jerry is still very upset over what happened, but Lacie -- she seems to have forgotten all about it. 

And she doesn't even seem sore when I pick her up. Amazing and very, very lucky. Again -- I have to thank God that the outcome was a good one.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:new_shocked: :smpullhair: 

OH MY!
I'm so sorry poor Lacie!!! WOW I'm still in shock after reading this - I'm so glad she is okay.
sending hugs and kisses to Lacie!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so glad to hear your baby is fine. I told my fiance about this story, and he said, "That's why you leave the window mostly rolled up." :new_shocked:  

He isn't taking our baby anywhere, not anytime soon!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad everyone is ok. I can't help wondering if she learned her lesson about hanging out the window??


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry is in big trouble. Send him to time out...and take the remote control away! Dang, that left me shaking!

I am always worried about things like that. I don't trust but 2 other people to take Zippy out...ON a harness even....and one of them isn't her daddy because he lets her do things Mommy doesn't. We have huge hawks here. Zippy is "meal size"...so she has to be watched. Then there is the problem with Zippy's "gnat sized" attention span....one butterfly leads to another...lol


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW. OMG. I would have freaked out badly. I am so thankful so is not all scrapped and skinned up. I am so glad she is ok


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

....This thread is from June everyone. lol


----------

